# Any Suggestions or Similar Experiences



## Erik Baker (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I have been mulling over seeking a support group for years to discuss my chronic constipation/diarrhea. I was wondering if any one else has had similar experiences as I have had, and if they have suggestions.

Up to about age 30, I took for granted taking a bowel movement. All of the sudden, I was awakened by urgent diarrhea in the middle of the night, and things have not been the same since. I am now 42 and still struggling. At 30, I went through a myriad of tests and the GI expert concluded I had "IBS". The basic advice was to increase my fiber intake. That advice helped somewhat, at least I wasn't awakened anymore. However, I still always struggle with gas/bloating and fluctuate between constipation and diarrhea. There have been periods where I don't feel bad, but generally, I always feel an inherent "tightness" in mu lower abdomen and I always feel I have to go to the bathroom. I have tried everything, I have tried taking foods out of my diet, eating at different frequencies/times, etc. but I never feel completely comfortable.

It got pretty bad a few years back, to the point where I did not eat enough since everything I ate (and still eat) turns into a crampy/bloaty/sticky sloppy mess and suppresses my appetite; it's hard to eat when your stomach always feel distended and you have bloating in your lower abs. I am starting to eat more now; but I still struggling with IBS. I don't remember the last time I have had a normal bowel movement; it always ends with a struggle with severe cramping, then an episode of constipation and sometimes followed by severe diarrhea. I am at the point now, where I have normally two episodes of IBS bowel movements during the day, when I awake, and anywhere between 1 and 3:30 in the afternoon. In between, I feel bloaty pretty much all day, I have no appetite, and everything I eat distends my stomach and lower abdomen.

I work out like a fiend to get this garbage out of my body, otherwise, I feel like garbage the rest of the evening, and have to force myself to eat at dinner. If I don't work out "enough" this stuff stays trapped in my body.

Since my IBS tends to flare up during the day, I tend to eat the large proportion of my calories over the course of 2-3 hours up to about one hour before bedtime. At least then I can let my stomach settle prior to going to bed, and the IBS seems to die down at night during sleep (and I can sleep through passing gas, etc.).

This issue is a real struggle for me. It tires me out, I try to ignore the sometimes overwhelming feeling that I have to go to the bathroom, and struggle to determine whether or not I actually have to go. This is very debilitating, and limits me socially, I feel the need to stay near home in the afternoon since I anticipate a bad bowel session; and after about 4 PM I am wiped out since I normally have had to deal with a painful and exhausting session with my bowel movement and from working out so hard (and from dealing with bloating all day).

I am tired and sore. My rear end hurts, my body hurts, and I would like to get my life back. Is any one else going through the same stuff I am going through? Any advice?

I am not looking for sympathy, I just want some reassurance that I am not the only one dealing with this. This affect my concentration and productivity tremendously. My mind/body connection struggles mightily. I feel guilty, and sometimes I feel like this is my fault.

Any feedback and/or suggestions would be nice. All my visits with the so-called MD "professionals" has not helped.

Thanks.

Erik


----------



## AlyxaG (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi! 
Hang in there! My story isn't quite like yours, but I've suffered from IBS-D for 10 years (I'm only turning 23 in a couple weeks) amd it has never switched to constipation until now apparently. I've lost weight and still losing, so my Dr. thinks it's triggeing the switch. I've been in comstant excruciating pain all week, and now fianlly I'm trying Bentyl for the pain attacks being we think their spasms. This week its turned my life upside down. When i first got diagnosed i felt the same way, trapped and like it really interrupted my life. But i have found some tricks. My expertise is with the diarrhea part of IBS. I find that spinach, like baby spinach really really helps me to have nice easy going formed regular stools. I know you said youve done some dietary things but maybe that would help you too. And working out is good, i was going to suggest that too. Heat really helps soothe the pain for me, like a heating pad for the constipation. I found that out this week. Also at one point i was on a low dose of Zoloft for my IBS, it helped tremendously in that reguard but i couldnt handle the side effects and had to get off. Maybe thats another option you could try also? So i just had a few options that helped me but definately research and talk to your Dr. again. Theres more options out there


----------



## Erik Baker (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks Alyxa... I've tried to eat a good balance of soluble/insoluble fiber without overdoing it. That has helped a little. I have also tried snacking throughout the day to keep my belly full, but that does not seem to work. It seems like everything I eat, regardless of the character (i.e fruit/cereal, etc.) reaches a certain point in my colon and turns into a gassy/liquidy mess; I can feel it. Eventually, this mess works it's way to lower abdomen and results in a lot of discomfort.

It seems like I have a spastic colon or some sort of goofy disconnect between my brain and colon. It's very frustrating. I've tried Bentyl also to try to calm the colon (in theory); but it just made tired. I've also tried an anti-depressant (citolopram), but no luck.

It seems as if my symptoms start to subside after about 3:30 or 4 PM, so then I finally have an appetite, and consume most of calories after that point.

I wish I could get a colon/bowel transplant or something, or some way to stop this (what I think is) a spastic colon.

Thanks!

Erik


----------



## hrutger (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi there,

I definitely know where you're coming from. I have alternating symptoms with bloating as well, and I have managed to make them much less severe with dietary restriction. I know the role of diet is different for everyone, but mine has focused a great deal on limiting simple sugars - no table sugar or honey, only a couple of kinds of fruit (strawberries and cranberries), no lactose... But many complex carbohydrates alone seem OK for me (though I think not wheat).

I just joined the forum and, frankly, I find it refreshing to read about so many others with gut issues. Thank you for being open about your own, and I hope you find solutions.


----------



## AlyxaG (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh oh and I don't know how I entirely forgot about this but I did a research study about patients with IBS-D and gluten intolerence. not celiacs, where your allergic, but just an intolerence. It was found that I did not have celiacs disease but I followed a gluten free and aspartame free diet for 4 weeks. It entirely resolved my symptoms. Worked like a miracle. I also did another study on Dronabinol (synthetic THC or marijuana) pills and IBS-D. It helped with the pain associated too. So maybe diet is a huge key to success.


----------



## Erik Baker (Oct 25, 2013)

Great advice folks, I appreciate it. I've tried eliminating aspartame and simple sugars in the past, with no luck. I haven't tried Gluten-free yet, but I may want to.

Thanks.

Erik


----------



## Pris (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Erik... 
I get you when you use the word 'debilitating' and say your ibs limits you socially. In my case I feel like I've got to organize almost every aspect of my life around it. In fact I dont suffer from diharea, but I have constant bloating and gas which gets trapped in the lower intestine... which causes an intense pressure in the lower left side of abdomen. This keeps me from sleeping (sometimes I can't even fall asleep) ... and thus my daily life is difficult due to the IBS-induced lack of sleep. I feel its completely putting my life on hold. Very tough, especially I am 21 and for most of my life have traveled very frequently for work and education. I have been told it was caused by stress but I don't think so. However, a point of time where the gas symptoms were practically gone was when I was doing yoga several times a week, and was living in a city in which I walked everywhere (at least 1 hour a day) + I was doing regular jogging and weights.Also want to mention, it was a WARM country (Spain). This is just my experience but my IBS is less severe when I am living in a warm climate. I have taken several different meds for IBS (to no avail). I've tried several dietary changes too... but no one food seems to have a particularly bad or good effect. So I just try and get on with life as happily as I can.... trying to keep my dreams alive and not let them be crushed by my health issue. Its mostly mentally tough for me. One thing I try and do is everyday to SERIOUSLY implement healthy habits into my routine, cos sometimes I find myself tlking about something but not consistently doing it. Have you tried yoga? It is my current goal to start regularly practising again, It helps my digestion, and also helps my mood, boosts the power of the mind. I would recommend to anyone (IBS or not) to do it. 
Sorry if my message is badly written and unstructured, I joined this group yesterday only! Please be strong and remember there are good things out there for us... Don't know what else to say rlly.


----------

